# Gun season buck



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

To bad broken tine...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice buck! Way to get it done.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a big bodied deer too.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations. Not easy to get a chance at a buck like that this late into the gun season. With the weather being a challenge all week as well. Today was by far the best day to deer hunt.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice big head showing its a mature buck. to bad on the broken brow tine. but its still a nice mature buck. congrats!
sherman


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

congrats nice buck


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck.
Congrats to you!


----------

